# Prolens discount



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Got a coupon code for Prolens, good till Monday the 24. 15% off all in stock goggles. 
I was impressed with these guys they shipped fast and have good prices on lenses at least.

Code: *thinksnow*


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

Doesn't work on lenses?


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Goggle coupon, ironic eh?


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

turbospartan said:


> Doesn't work on lenses?


Nope.
10 char


----------

